# release number = year you've been born



## hova1 (Feb 18, 2008)

at one point i asked my self what NDS dump will have the release number 1989, because that's the year i have been born. so i hoped for something cool like Assassins Creed or at least some wierd JP game. lucky i am, release number 1989 is this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




so what is "your" game?


----------



## Da Foxx (Feb 18, 2008)

Epic.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=74534&hl=1991

I love Death Note.


----------



## Flooded (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## dice (Feb 18, 2008)

1990: Meine Tierarztpraxis: Einsatz auf dem Land (Germany)






(I don't see this thread lasting long, perhaps if it was the day of your birthday?)

(v like below)


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Da Foxx @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> Epic.
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=74534&hl=1991
> 
> I love Death Note.


Same for me.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 18, 2008)

DS #1968: Advance Wars: Dark Conflict (Europe)

and/or

GBA #1968 - Disney Channel Collection - Volume 1 (U)


----------



## iffy525 (Feb 18, 2008)

NDS:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=74549
ugh... Spiderwick chronicles? come on...

GBA:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=25328
...

neither very good games...


----------



## DarkSpace (Feb 18, 2008)

Click here it'll be good. That's mine. Contrary to popular belief I didn't make this up.


----------



## living-ghost (Feb 18, 2008)

I feel old.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=73943


----------



## gh0ul (Feb 18, 2008)

oh great...I got this lame ass game and its in japanese


----------



## pkprostudio (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkSpace @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> Click here it'll be good. That's mine. Contrary to popular belief I didn't make this up.


Same.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 18, 2008)

Assassin's creed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




too bad the game blows...


----------



## JimmyJangles (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(living-ghost @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> I feel old.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=73943



Same (well, the game, not the feeling old part  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  1984 - Bomberman Land Touch! 2

I'll take Bomberman.  At least it's not some damn Horse, Barbie, Petz, or a combination of all those.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 18, 2008)

erm.. two weird japanese games.. ¬¬'


----------



## science (Feb 18, 2008)

Year:











Month/Day:










Day/Month:


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## natkoden (Feb 18, 2008)

Cute :3


----------



## Westside (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> Ur old enough to be my father.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.


----------



## PuyoDead (Feb 18, 2008)

/unenthusiastic


----------



## wabo (Feb 18, 2008)

NDS 1972
URGGH





GBA 1972


----------



## Jackreyes (Feb 18, 2008)

At least its not absolute shovelware.


----------



## tenchan4 (Feb 18, 2008)

1980 - Mega Brain Boost (USA) (128Mbit) (SQUiRE)





1980 - One Piece Dragon Dream (Japan)


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 18, 2008)

Ratatouille Europe #1977


----------



## Jundeezy (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Jackreyes @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> At least its not absolute shovelware.




Hey! Someone my age.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(iffy525 @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> NDS:
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=74549
> ugh... Spiderwick chronicles? come on...
> 
> ...




Same here...


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Hooya (Feb 18, 2008)

NDS:






GBA:





Japanese releases both.  Never heard of either.


----------



## Switchy (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> erm.. two weird japanese games.. ¬¬'



Same year, same games.

And I'm starting to feel old as well!


----------



## Knab (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> NDS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same as me lol


----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> NDS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. 

That first game looks nice. I hope it gets a European release.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Feb 18, 2008)

NDS : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GBA : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't really rocks being born in 1982 :/


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(veho @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Hooya @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > NDS:
> ...


Ditto.

The Tower is coming to the DS I think.


----------



## Seyiji (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> NDS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rock on '81


----------



## TaMs (Feb 18, 2008)

1990


----------



## tjas (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> 1990


Shit, why?? out of all games why!!


----------



## Raisingod (Feb 18, 2008)

Year :
DS:





GBA:






DDMM:

DS: still not out

GBA:





MMDD:

DS:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GBA:


----------



## hankchill (Feb 18, 2008)

And of course mine:

Japanese version of Nervous Brickdown :-]





And...

...The Japanese version of The Incredibles.





So either I'm a completely nervous brickdown, or I'm incredible. Take your pick


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Raisingod @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> Year :
> DS:
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. Glad I got Pokémon, my favourite game ever, although Ruby/Sapphire are the weakest entries on the series, IMO


----------



## Jax (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(Raisingod @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> DS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto!


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Feb 18, 2008)

NDS: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GBA:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



94


----------



## azotyp (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Bruinbaard (Feb 18, 2008)

Whoohoo! I got assasin's creed

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=74545

and kingdom hearts for gba!

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=25302


----------



## suppachipmunk (Feb 18, 2008)

1986:

http://gbatemp.net/img/nds-boxart/static/gt2826.png

OK, never heard of this one...

http://gbatemp.net/img/titleshots/static/gt1986.png

Wow... two games that don't strike my fancy!  lol...anyone else share the same year?


----------



## TheStump (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Upperleft (Feb 18, 2008)

assasin's creed for DS
http://gbatemp.net/?showtopic=74545

and kingdom hearts for GBA YAY!


----------



## JPH (Feb 18, 2008)

Heh, for 1993 - 

NDS - Spiderwick Chronicles (USA)





GBA - Relaxuma na Mainichi (JPN)


----------



## hanman (Feb 18, 2008)

1980

NDS






GBA






not too bad, i guess...not that great either :/


----------



## seek1369 (Feb 18, 2008)

gba  1972 - Brother Bear 


nds 1972 Affari Tuoi


i


----------



## apb407 (Feb 18, 2008)

iffy525, ojsinnerz, JPH  damnit not only are we stuck with a freaking cock as are Chinese Birth Symbol we also have crappy games.......i want 1992...dammit 1993


----------



## Raisingod (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> Heh, for 1993 -
> 
> NDS - Spiderwick Chronicles (USA)
> 
> ...




WOW 1993 is GBA pedobear year


----------



## noONE (Feb 18, 2008)

QUOTE(dice @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> 1990: Meine Tierarztpraxis: Einsatz auf dem Land (Germany)


^ same 

as well as 1990 GBA :










Killer 3D pool! Cooool.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 18, 2008)

DS#1991: L - The Prologue to Death Note: Rasen no Wana (JP)
GBA#1991: Konchu Monster - Battle Master (JP)

Meh...


----------



## FrEEz902 (Feb 18, 2008)

1992:

NDS:  	Assassin's Creed : Altair's Chronicles USA

GBA: Konchu Monster - Battle Master Stadium

I wanted to try N64 and Sega Genesis, but not enough roms ;P


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 18, 2008)

Year 1981
DS





GBA


----------



## enarky (Feb 18, 2008)

Come on! I've seen only one other The Sims 2: Survival (J) boxart pic in this thread...






And in GBA it's Ochaken no Yumebouken (J):


----------



## WeaponXxX (Feb 18, 2008)

*Edit .... whoops looks like hanman beat me to it!


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 18, 2008)

1994:
DS





GBA


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 18, 2008)

Hah The Tower SP, forgot about that one...I remember dumping that little gem.  Good game but gets old fast.


----------



## NeSchn (Feb 19, 2008)

1992


Awesome!


----------



## bobrules (Feb 19, 2008)

NDS
1992 Assassin's Creed: Altair's Chronicles (USA) 





NDS
1992 Kingdom Hearts - Chain of Memories (Europe)


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh you 1992s...we 90s got stuck with...Pool and that...game..


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > erm.. two weird japanese games.. ¬¬'
> ...



Board / card games. I guess it means we are old fashioned.


----------



## iffy525 (Feb 19, 2008)

So far mthr's has been the only good game.


----------



## bobrules (Feb 19, 2008)

I wonder who is the oldest active member right now.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Feb 17 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Da Foxx @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Epic.
> ...



Same for me too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll bet that I'm the youngest of the year '91 though...


----------



## Nero (Feb 19, 2008)

Death Note

~Nero


----------



## beedog19 (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(SomeGuyGG @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Switchy @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 18 2008 said:
> ...



Hurray for being old! Deal me into the Board/Card battle ! 
At least we can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 legally


----------



## CYatta (Feb 19, 2008)

1987. Chalk another one up for the thrilling, sexy,  SuperLite2500 game, and German Pokermans.


----------



## usmagen (Feb 19, 2008)

[1983] I_Spy_Fun_House_MULTI5_EUR_NDS-SQUiRE

oh gawd.


----------



## xShinobi (Feb 19, 2008)

1996 - Mes Amis Disney

wtf?


----------



## matriculated (Feb 19, 2008)

Mario AND Sonic - I was destined to be a gamer. Too bad I don't have much time to play nowadays.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Feb 19, 2008)

Im just happy it aint a Disney shyt, a Horez(rofl made me laugh when i saw the commerical) or any do it urself crap.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Bruinbaard @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> Whoohoo! I got assasin's creed
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=74545
> 
> ...



QFT


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Feb 19, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=25266


----------



## cubin' (Feb 19, 2008)

QUOTE(suppachipmunk @ Feb 18 2008 said:


> 1986:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/img/nds-boxart/static/gt2826.png
> 
> ...





yo. yep I'm 1986.


It's quite a low possibility to get a good game and nervous brickdown is actually ok.


----------



## philthy (Feb 20, 2008)

1982


----------

